# Too High HCG Levels and WORRIED!



## sunset5

Hello everyone! I'm new here and would LOVE some advice. I posted this in the 1st trimester forum but then realized I would probably get more replies if I posted here.

I had a Beta/HCG level drawn at 4w3d and it came back at 4,348 and another done at 4w5d that came back at 7,925! So while the numbers seem to be doubling appropriately, they also seem REALLY high. I know the school of thought is better too high than too low, but I've been reading that elevated numbers can also indicate Molar pregnancy or be a sign of Down Syndrome.

The chart my OB gave me has a range of 9.5-750 for 4 weeks gestation and 217-7,138 for 5 weeks gestation so, as you can see, at 4w5d, my level is outside the range of even 5 weeks. My dates are absolutely correct and I did have an ultrasound at 4w5d and we were able to see the gestational sac but nothing else as it was too soon. I am scheduled for another one at 6w3d.

Can anyone please tell me if they've had (or know of) a similar experience that turned out okay OR if you had a Beta/HCG drawn at around the same time and what your results were? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## iiTTCii

Your ovulation could be a day out plus if you implanted early this could also put you a few days forward and in that case, your levels would be completely normal.


----------



## Babushka

Twins! :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Twins maybe?


----------



## babyface15

my hcg levels at 5 +0 were around 11000! I thought that I might have twins, a molar or something. but turns or there's only one baby in there and it's doing great :) I think they can be variable and as pp you may have implanted early (as I expect I did due to early implantation bleeding).


----------



## sunset5

Yeah... I'm really worried about a molar pregnancy. I guess I'll have to try to just stop stressing out so much and wait it out until my next sosn. which won't be until _next_ monday. ***sigh*** I'm pretty sure I'll go crazy waiting :wacko:


----------



## babyface15

I never felt fully reassured until I heard the heartbeat at 9 weeks, you'll feel the same if you get an early ultrasound where you are. after I heard the heartbeat I never doubted it again! I know it's hard not to worry but try your best because the probability of having a molar is very very low, chances are everything is great with your lo! xoxo


----------



## dan-o

With this pregnancy my levels were over 100,000 at 29dpo, the day I had my first ultrasound, which actually put me a couple of days behind! Subsequent scans have then put me back ahead again.

My 12w bloods didn't show an overly high number, so they must have evened out at some point! 

I wouldn't even worry about molar until you've had a scan hun, probably an early implanter (like mine) or twins lol!!! hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

My levels were very high too. I was worried about a molar too but I looked into it and I saw molar pregnancies with numbers that were way higher than that. One girl's numbers were in the 100,000 mark at only like 5 weeks. 

My dates are 100% correct and so far I have measured at least 4 days to a week early on every ultrasound. I now think I just ovulated early and that explains the high numbers and why my son keeps measuring early. Maybe that's what's going on with you.


----------



## ThinkPositiv

I wouldn't worry. You shouldn't even know about a molar pregnancy they are so rare. The hcg ranges are guidelines , that's all. Dating a pregnancy can mean a lot of guess work, as the other ladies said, one day off can make a huge difference. Don't stress and look forward to your scan. Congrats on your pregnancy.


----------



## CocoLovex3

my guess is twins and stay away from google sweetie it can make a pregnant women go mad.. best of luck and keep us updated.


----------

